

Never forward email to GMail. Ever. Google ’causes’ backscatter. - stormbrew
http://www.stormbrew.ca/2011/02/15/never-forward-email-to-gmail-ever-google-causes-backscatter/

======
mike-cardwell
Google is doing exactly what it should do, and what is standard industry
practice… Silently dropping mail is generally considered to be bad, and I
don’t know any major email service providers that do it. Hotmail _sometimes_
does it, but usually doesn’t.

Rejecting with a 5xx code is the correct response when you don’t want to
accept a message. It is your server that is generating the backscatter by
accepting the message and then ultimately bouncing it.

Email forwarding is just generally not very good. If you can avoid it, do so.
Perhaps you could use Google Apps for your Domain?

